# Palindrom-prüfung für LOGO



## Volleyballerin (27. Februar 2007)

Hallo.
Ich habe ein Problem.
Ich soll in der Schule eine Palindron-Prüfung für LOGO programmieren.
Bisher habe ich eine Eingabeprozedur,aber komme nicht so recht weiter.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?Das wäre sehr nett.
LG Melissa


----------



## Thomas Darimont (1. März 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:

```
print [Please enter a word:]
make "word readword
print (SENTENCE [You typed:] :word)
print (SENTENCE [The assertion that ] :word [ is a palindrom is ] equalp LOWERCASE :word reverse(LOWERCASE :word))
```

Ausgabe für Polynom:

```
Please enter a word:
Polynom
You typed: Polynom
The assertion that Polynom is a palindrom is false
```

Ausgabe für Reliefpfeiler:

```
Please enter a word:
Reliefpfeiler
You typed: Reliefpfeiler
The assertion that Reliefpfeiler is a palindrom is true
```

Gruß Tom


----------

